# Canning apple slices ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I'd like to can apple slices for use later in making pies. I've done the apple pie filling, but wasn't tickled with the over-melding of flavors.

UGA says apple slices can be done in water or syrup. Do the slices hold up well for use in pies after canning? (If I'm just going to end up with glorified chunky sauce in the pie I won't bother.)

The apples I have right now are Lodi, but I've got Prairie spy, northwest greening and sweet sixteen coming up.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know, but I'd be interested in finding out. Also someone asked if anyone ever pickled apples, dunno! Any ideas there?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

A lot depends on the variety of apple. I've done Pink Lady and Granny Smith - which totally fell apart during canning - though the Granny Smith were great mixed into oatmeal. I also did Fuji - which held up well, retained their shape and still had some "texture" to them. My daughter just ate the canned apple chunks - plain with a fork (and then drank the syrup thru a straw).

I canned all in a light syrup - 1 part sugar to 6 parts water.

You must hot pack your apples. If you try to raw pack - the apples give off gas during processing, and you will end up having floating jars in your BWB. (I wonder how I know that???)


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, I've got a batch of Lodi in the BWB now. I sliced them with my handy dandy White Mountain apple peeler corer slicer. They're going to be mush, all right! I probably overboiled them, but it's hard to tell if the 2 cups of water is boiling in a stockpot filled with 5# apples. I had to add extra water to the jars. The 5# of apples yielded 7 pints.

I've got 3 grocery bags yet, about 2/3 full each. They'll keep a bit longer and they'll get added to the juice next weekend.

Pixielou, thanks for the advice. How did you cut chunks? Did you core/wedge then cut into 1/3s? 

I'm picturing something similar to canned pears...just apples!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> Pixielou, thanks for the advice. How did you cut chunks? Did you core/wedge then cut into 1/3s? !


Pretty much like that - peeled them, then quartered them to core them. Then each quarter - depending on the size - got cut into 2 or 3 slices/wedges, and then the wedges were cut in half or thirds. 

I've thought of canning them again - but my daughter is just as happy with applesauce, and applesauce is a bit easier to make.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The key to boiling the apples is do small batches at a time. It seems you do need to bring them to a boil to release the gasses, but you want to keep the hot for as little time as possible.

I get a big pot boiling hard, then put in a scoop of apples. I have this oversized ladle shapped strainer thing that works great. That way they come to a boil faster (they will foam up at that point). I only boil them for a minute or two, then scoop them out into a container and let the water return to a boil and do the next batch. If I put them in a nice shallow sided bowl, I can tip the bowl and use spoon to gently nudge them from the tipped bowl right into the funnel and into the jar. Usually I've got half the jars full by the time I'm done with all the apples, and usually I do two canners full of pints at a time, so that is 18 pints. 

Mine hold up pretty well, but anoher key is to not overbake the pie, as the apples are already pretty well cooked after the boiling and processing. 

I remember watching my mom cut apples, she would quarter them, then cut out the stem portion, the turn it over and peal the quarter. Then she would slice the quarter cross wise to get more uniform thickness. I do about the same but prefer to peel the entire apple first, then put them in treated water so I have them all peeled before I start cutting them.

I also can in super light syrup. I made filling a few times, but found I prefer the flexiblity of not having the spices mixed in. I'm always trying new flavors/spice combinations, and use the apples for a variety of things.

Ladle I use


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Like others have said, the variety is the main thing that affects the quality of the end product. Some apples fall apart when cooked, which is great for applesauce. Not so much for other products. 

GrannyCarol, I made the spiced apples listed at the UGA site this year. The directions didn't specify to put the cloves in a spice bag and remove, so I didn't. Personally, I find the clove flavor getting a little too strong as the jars sit. If I make them again, I'll definitely put the cloves in a spice bag. The texture is a bit odd, but that could be from the type of apples I used.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I've had that problem with cloves. Made some cranberry ketchup and it got too clove-y tasting after six months or so. I recently made some peach pie filling and skipped all of the spices, I figure I'll just add them in when I open the jar.


----------



## ekjns (May 31, 2002)

I have only done the apple pie filling but some people freeze the apple slices that might work for you. I love the homemade apple pie filling personally!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Freezer is full of other stuff - that & somehow we manage to leave the door ajar every two months... :/


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

we did about 20 lbs of Jonagold last night- slices- in a light syrup (7 quarts) and then 4 quarts in a med syrup with cinannamon and vanilla- we used the left over syrup from the first batch and added more sugar- cinnamon and vanilla.... all of them sealed- we HWB them for 20 min for the quarts- they seemed to hold up great- that is the only experience I have


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

I did fuji last year as canned apples and they held up well. The only problem with canning apples is that you can take a huge bag of apples, peel and core them over a long time period, make a huge mess and then come up with like 5 quarts total. Apples are work. Yummy work, but work nonetheless.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Chixarecute said:


> Freezer is full of other stuff - that & somehow we manage to leave the door ajar every two months... :/


 This is why my mom always duct taped her upright freezer shut.. just in case. I am glad I just have a little chest freezer.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

Jonathon apple slices can wonderfully for pies, cobblers and crisps. We don't like pie fillings and prefer the taste of pie made with the sliced apples. I usually can them in water, or a very light syrup. By doing slices, you can also turn it into applesauce during the winter if you run low on sauce. An orchard a few miles from us sells 3/4 bushel boxes of canning apples for $5 / box and we always get 8-10 boxes to make lots of juice, sauce and slices for us and our grown children.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

mozarkian, sounds like we make apples pies about the same way. I was taught to make the crust, then slice the peeled apple right into the crust. When full enough, sprinkly on some cinamon/sugar mix, and cover with a top crust.

I do make apple pie filling, it is great as an icecream topping, and for making small fried pies (they freeze really well too). My husbands' favorite is apple crisp, which I make about the same, just skip the curst and add a crumble topping. I think he likes it because it's tart - they way he loves apples.

I have a bushel off apples I need to turn into something this weekend. I've already got enough sauce, slices, dehydrated apples, juice and relish. We don't eat much jam/jelly, but it's fun to make so I'll probably do some of that just to use them up.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I always freeze my pie filling.

I peel, core & slice my apples right into a bowl with some lemon juice & water to keep them from turning brown. Then strain them, measure out what I need for a pie, add my flour, sugar, cinnamon & nutmeg, stir together & put in a freezer bag.

Then when I'm going to make a pie I take out of the freeze, let thaw slightly, fill my pie crust & bake according to my betty crocker cookbook.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I had a big tree that was full of apples, I did 25 pints of apple sauce, 27 pints of apple butter and 7 quarts of sliced apples for deserts. We also did 5 gallons of apple jack. I have a fall tree coming in soon. I think I will dehydrate the slices with cinnamon.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I went to the pantry today and discovered I only had two jars of apple relish left. So that gives me something to make with the last of the apples. I use this as a base for marinades, along with several other fruit relishes. Rabbit marinated with apple relish slow cooked in the smoker- that is good eating!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

What is apple relish? What is it used with/on? Can you share the recipe?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

here is the one I use

Sweet apple relish

I've used apple cider vinegar instead of the white, but didn't notice much difference. My apples are really tart to begin with.

I use this mostly as a marinade, but also with pork instead of apple sauce.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I do mine according to the Ball blue book. We love to use them for fried apples. Nothing like that in the winter with a little whipped cream on top. YUMM YUMM


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I canned some in light syrup according to the Ball Book, but now how do you turn the apples and syrup into a pie? I can't find a recipe for using anything other then fresh apples.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

drain the liquid off and then go on just like they were fresh apples. Delicious. I also do fried apples with them. That's our favorite way. Drain the apples and put in a cast iron skillet with some butter, and sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar. Let them get good and hot, and add some cool whip or ice cream. This is so good. My family loves it


----------

